# 2011 pnw gtg???



## GASoline71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Is this on the table yet? I am not going to miss the next one. I'm gettin' my Super 250 up to snuff just so I can sit with Randy in the big boy section. 

I need to start planning for time off for this spring/early summer at work.

So what's the hap's?

Gary


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 12, 2010)

opcorn:
TTT


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 12, 2010)

That sounds like some fun. Promise not to beat me up though Gary:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 12, 2010)

We're good mang... Would love to tip a few brews with ya! 

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 12, 2010)

You know Im kiddin Gary, I do want to meet the whole PNW crowd though. Maybe learning a few things


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2010)

Always an event to look fwd to. lotta great people involved.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2010)

With graduation in May, I could hopefully make this one.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2010)

Just tell me where and when, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 12, 2010)

*Stay Tuned!*

We are planing, at this time, to do it again! Still be first part of June. That will leave time before and after for some one else to step up! Once a year for the PNW is way too little!.........Bob....


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 12, 2010)

I would love to go, as long as its not over 500 miles away:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> We are planing, at this time, to do it again! Still be first part of June. That will leave time before and after for some one else to step up! Once a year for the PNW is way too little!.........Bob....



Yeaaa Bob. I agree once a year not enough. You put on a great one last year as has Spotted owl and Booker.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> We are planing, at this time, to do it again! Still be first part of June. That will leave time before and after for some one else to step up! Once a year for the PNW is way too little!.........Bob....



Way cool Bob... if you need help with anything... give me a shout. 

Gary


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2010)

The Wing is ready.


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 12, 2010)

i in again willing to help set up and clean up if needed cant wait


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd go if I wasn't so far away....and June is the prime of race season.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 12, 2010)

well how FAR------- AWAY-------is it?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2010)

Farleys in eugene Oregon


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 14, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> well how FAR------- AWAY-------is it?



499 miles. Come on down.

we'll do what we can to make this year. Missing the last one was the pits. The Mrs and me so wanted a perfect attendance record



Owl


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 14, 2010)

I am sure we will have baseball somewhere, but would love to make another one. Can I bring my Skilsaw?


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 14, 2010)

How many days will it be? I assume it is on a weekend eh?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 14, 2010)

Past ones people start showing up friday afternoon main force saturday and smaller bunch sunday


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2010)

I would like to reserve my same trailer parking spot. That was a nice one. 
Note to self: Charge battery before leaving home. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I would like to reserve my same trailer parking spot. That was a nice one.
> Note to self: Charge battery before leaving home. :biggrinbounce2:



We would also like to reserve our spot that we had last year too!
Hey Bob, I am ready to give you a bad time again!!
Will we have the screaming neighbor again? That was funny!
Tell Liz hello and can't wait to visit with her again.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 14, 2010)

Screaming neighbor :0 LOL


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 14, 2010)

*Still Way Too Soon*





But........We are planing on it. Can't speak for the red faced loud neighbor but most else will be the same. Same foremat, Fri-Sat-Sun but will set exact dates later. (trying to get it the same dates as a 5 mile plus yard sale on other side of the river) Shop might be a little cleaner though.
Should be plenty of room and if you were here before you got "PULL"!
Thanks for the nice words ..........Liz & I are looking forward to seeing you all again.........Bob...


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 14, 2010)

If I have to... I'll sleep under the stars by the fire... EZPZ. 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2010)

I might be retired by then...I'm not sure. I was pretty sure, but now I'm not.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I might be retired by then...I'm not sure. I was pretty sure, but now I'm not.


You know there is more to this retirement than you think!!
At least thats what I tell the good woman!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 15, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> You know there is more to this retirement than you think!!
> At least thats what I tell the good woman!!:hmm3grin2orange:



My dog wants me to, and I'm getting back into the retirement frame of mind.


Hey GARY, I have 3 tents. Kind of like the 3 bears story, not to be confused with 3 beers. I could throw in the medium one if you have no shelter, just in case. 

It might could rain.


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 15, 2010)

Can anybody go to one of your GTGs?
I am out here in the west, (northern Arizona), I have worked in the log woods. I own hounds, 4x4 pickups, drink coffee, use snuff and I own some saws.

I would really like to go, and meet the people that I only know from their posts.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 15, 2010)

We've had people from England, Texas ,Kentucky so I think AZ would work.


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 15, 2010)

*Canada, California, and.....*

Where the heck did that BBQ Sauce Haywire guy come from?
Intrest, Attitude & Humor are always Welcome no matter where they come from...............Bob


----------



## Gologit (Dec 15, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> Where the heck did that BBQ Sauce Haywire guy come from?
> Intrest, Attitude & Humor are always Welcome no matter where they come from...............Bob



Haywire Haywood is from Kentucky but he needs to think about moving out here...and bringing that BBQ sauce with him.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 15, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am sure we will have baseball somewhere, but would love to make another one. Can I bring my Skilsaw?



I got a fairly good running 660 you can borrow. Some guy from Ft. Jones did a little work to it.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 15, 2010)

Farley9n said:


> trying to get it the same dates as a 5 mile plus yard sale on other side of the river




Is that the Camp Creek sale weekend?



Owl


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 15, 2010)

slowp said:


> Hey GARY, I have 3 tents. Kind of like the 3 bears story, not to be confused with 3 beers. I could throw in the medium one if you have no shelter, just in case.
> 
> It might could rain.



Thank ya Patty!  But...I do have a tent. Hoping to maybe even have a small trailer by then.

I wuz even thinkin' of loading the saws in my hot rod 1972 GMC if the weather will be nice. But at* 7 mpg*... it might get spendy on fuel... 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Thank ya Patty!  But...I do have a tent. Hoping to maybe even have a small trailer by then.
> 
> I wuz even thinkin' of loading the saws in my hot rod 1972 GMC if the weather will be nice. But at* 7 mpg*... it might get spendy on fuel...
> 
> Gary



Put some flames on it and it might get another mpg. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 17, 2010)

Where's Burvy and JJ?

You cats gonna make it this year? I have to... no ifs ands or butts... Randy will draw and quarter me if I skip this coming year.

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2010)

Putz!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 17, 2010)

HA! 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Dec 18, 2010)

I was organizing pictures sort of. These appeared.

Here we have a demonstration of the G.O.L. plunge bore bucking cut.











Modeling woods apparel and accessories. 




Here's what attracted the neighbor.




My camping spot. 





Such a nice place to gather!


----------



## Burvol (Dec 18, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> opcorn:
> TTT



Bob, you are a hoot, never would have thought it till I met ya. A man that likes fish as much as I- cheers to that


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 18, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Bob, you are a hoot, never would have thought it till I met ya. A man that likes fish as much as I- cheers to that


:yourock:
Sitting here having some cointreau and watching a hockey game,,, so so Canadian!!!
Sneak some cheezies on later!!
Igloo is too cold!!
I enjoyed meeting everyone, cool dudes!!!


----------



## floyd (Dec 19, 2010)

How cute...a modern teadrop.
Ahhhhh. ...is that a shower next to it or the dressing room?
Or....a one holer?


----------

